
The end of the conference era - Doches
https://marco.org/2018/01/17/end-of-conference-era
======
alanfranzoni
And yet, what happens "around a conference" (socializing, meeting people,
discovering new things) only happens at conferences. The human interaction is
dominating.

I don't agree that the talk format is bad, either - the problem is that, at
many conferences, many non-professional speakers (and those include a bunch of
seriously good developers) are simply unable to structure and deliver a good
talk.

But, if we find another system to deliver the content in-person, it'll be a
nice addition.

